# CPC-A, Looking for resume feedback



## Jessicaambrose843@gmail.com  (May 24, 2017)

Hello, I am a newly certified CPC-A. I am in the process of completing PractiCode and I am looking for my first real-world coding position. I am crossing over from one industry to another and I do believe I've gained experience that is applicable to medical coding. I'd love to hear feedback from more experienced coders -- thoughts on if you would or would not consider me for an entry coding job and if not what would you need to see on my resume that is not presently on there.

Thank you for your time,
Jessica Ambrose 


View attachment Jessica Ambrose Resume March 2017.doc


----------



## chembree (Jun 13, 2017)

It may be beneficial to list any specific names of coding/ billing software systems that you are familiar with. I think your BCBS and UHC experience is a plus. It may also be beneficial to outline some specific guidelines or resources that you are familiar with. (i.e., Medicare’s LCDs, NCCI manual, the CMS claims processing manual, and/or specialty websites)


----------

